# AVRCP 1.3 Support in jelly bean



## guod

I noticed that none of these roms have avrcp support and I'm assuming it's because Google did not include it in the aosp code. Does anyone know why or think we will ever get avrcp 1.3 support or something like that? It's a basic feature that they keep omitting, while manufacturers will include it with their Android skins and stuff.


----------



## skaforey

AOKP and CM9 both had them in ICS, so I'm sure they will eventually have it on the first JB version of AOKP and CM10. Patience....

*I think* the problem is the bluetooth stack is closed source, so it is not really up to Google, it is up to the manufacturers to support it in their binaries.


----------



## guod

I thought with some blueZ thing, they got it to work? i dont know, i dont know much about the stack and stuff. I mean if OEMs are putting in, why can't they implement it in to Play Music or something at the very least


----------



## Groupers

The Bluetooth stack in AOSP Android is blueZ, and the blueZ team recently implemented AVRCP 1.3. You can bet that when CM starts working with Jellybean it will get support. You can see which profiles blueZ supports here, included is AVRCP 1.3: http://www.bluez.org/profiles/

Why AOSP doesn't have support when the stack they're using does is beyond me.


----------



## guod

Groupers said:


> The Bluetooth stack in AOSP Android is blueZ, and the blueZ team recently implemented AVRCP 1.3. You can bet that when CM starts working with Jellybean it will get support. You can see which profiles blueZ supports here, included is AVRCP 1.3: http://www.bluez.org/profiles/
> 
> Why AOSP doesn't have support when the stack they're using does is beyond me.


yeah, i just thought it would be nice for google to include it with aosp ya know? i would love android to be more complete from the start, but i guess that is why we have our devs


----------



## anekdotos

I tried to compile AOSP with the BlueZ ICS source from here: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_external_bluetooth_bluez/tree/ics

It failed... unsurprisingly. Anyways, it seems that most of the modifications are done in the "/audio/control.c" file.
I really have no experience doing this but when I'm not at work I'll take a closer look at it. Maybe this will spark some more interest.


----------



## guod

anekdotos said:


> I tried to compile AOSP with the BlueZ ICS source from here: https://github.com/C..._bluez/tree/ics
> 
> It failed... unsurprisingly. Anyways, it seems that most of the modifications are done in the "/audio/control.c" file.
> I really have no experience doing this but when I'm not at work I'll take a closer look at it. Maybe this will spark some more interest.


lets hope. its a pretty important feature, as there were a few pretty large threads about this a while back before devs implemented it. Hopefully someone can get it done, as I dont have experience with that either. cheers for taking a shot at it though


----------



## Doahh

Bumping this topic back up... Any progress?


----------



## lazyboy0172

Hopefully comes soon. I switched from JellyBelly to CM10 hoping it would have it ported from CM9 already, but nope :-(


----------



## android06

bump! cant live without this! im back on ics because of this!


----------



## lazyboy0172

android06 said:


> bump! cant live without this! im back on ics because of this!


Were you on the JB bootloader and/or updated version of cwm? Ever since updating all my stuff to "jellybean compatible" stuff I've been scared to go back to CM9 or AOKP in fear of other issues


----------



## guod

yeah, it is sad to see google didnt include it. very frustrating since it can work on the new open stack and i mean to be honest, the i*phone has supported it from day one. something so basic, you so crucial hahah


----------



## _matt

Bump we need this in JB!!!!!


----------



## android06

lazyboy0172 said:


> Were you on the JB bootloader and/or updated version of cwm? Ever since updating all my stuff to "jellybean compatible" stuff I've been scared to go back to CM9 or AOKP in fear of other issues


no i never flashed jb bootloader, but i updated cwm and no issues when i restore aokp m6


----------



## android06

guod said:


> yeah, it is sad to see google didnt include it. very frustrating since it can work on the new open stack and i mean to be honest, the i*phone has supported it from day one. something so basic, you so crucial hahah


dude the iphone has it on the music player AND pandora! so jealous of that!


----------



## guod

android06 said:


> dude the iphone has it on the music player AND pandora! so jealous of that!


same..lets hope the amazing devs can pull it off again


----------



## toebox

I'd like this too! I'm sticking with AOKP M6 until JB has this.

I'll try my hand at adding it to the AOKP source this weekend if no one else gets to it by then.


----------



## guod

toebox said:


> I'd like this too! I'm sticking with AOKP M6 until JB has this.
> 
> I'll try my hand at adding it to the AOKP source this weekend if no one else gets to it by then.


keep us updated on your progress


----------



## android06

toebox said:


> I'd like this too! I'm sticking with AOKP M6 until JB has this.
> 
> I'll try my hand at adding it to the AOKP source this weekend if no one else gets to it by then.


you'll be a hero to us all if you do this!


----------



## toebox

This is harder than I thought, I was kind of hoping I could just merge the bluez stuff in and be done with it, but it seems like little bits of code need to be changed all over the place.









I'll keep poking at it, but I'm no uber-dev and I'm having a hard time tracking everything down.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

lazyboy0172 said:


> Were you on the JB bootloader and/or updated version of cwm? Ever since updating all my stuff to "jellybean compatible" stuff I've been scared to go back to CM9 or AOKP in fear of other issues


The "Jelly Bean" bootloader has nothing to do with Jelly Bean whatsoever. Besides the fact that the bootloader does nothing except allow you to boot into further environments (OS or recovery), it's not even Jelly Bean specific. It's just the bootloader that was released along with Jelly Bean.


----------



## android06

toebox said:


> This is harder than I thought, I was kind of hoping I could just merge the bluez stuff in and be done with it, but it seems like little bits of code need to be changed all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep poking at it, but I'm no uber-dev and I'm having a hard time tracking everything down.


i believe in you man.


----------



## guod

android06 said:


> i believe in you man.


ditto!


----------



## toebox

Got it working (in my car, at least)!

https://github.com/tbriggs/frameworks_base
https://github.com/tbriggs/external_bluetooth_bluez

Thanks to MarcLandis and the Cyanogenmod team for the code, I just copy/pasted.

I'll try to submit to Gerrit when it comes back up. Until then, you can compile it yourself!


----------



## mightybrick

toebox said:


> Got it working (in my car, at least)!
> 
> https://github.com/tbriggs/frameworks_base
> https://github.com/tbriggs/external_bluetooth_bluez
> 
> Thanks to MarcLandis and the Cyanogenmod team for the code, I just copy/pasted.
> 
> I'll try to submit to Gerrit when it comes back up. Until then, you can compile it yourself!


Awesome man! Care to share your build? I don't have the AOKP source synced yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Doahh

Is there an easy way to compile this into a flashable mod zip, or some way to incorporate into existing ROMs like Bugless Beast?


----------



## toebox

mightybrick said:


> Is there an easy way to compile this into a flashable mod zip, or some way to incorporate into existing ROMs like Bugless Beast?


I had to edit two fairly low-level pieces of software, I'm not sure how easy it would be, or if that's even possible.


----------



## android06

toebox said:


> Got it working (in my car, at least)!
> 
> https://github.com/t...frameworks_base
> https://github.com/t...bluetooth_bluez
> 
> Thanks to MarcLandis and the Cyanogenmod team for the code, I just copy/pasted.
> 
> I'll try to submit to Gerrit when it comes back up. Until then, you can compile it yourself!


awesome man! what rom are you using?? hopefully aokp will incorporate it soon!


----------



## toebox

android06 said:


> awesome man! what rom are you using?? hopefully aokp will incorporate it soon!


I used the AOKP source.

I pushed my changes to the AOKP review system earlier, so hopefully it won't be too long!


----------



## _matt

I saw the submits and added to my local source. I'm compiling now and will try once I flash. If all goes well I will post a link to the rom until AOKP approves.


----------



## toebox

_matt said:


> I saw the submits and added to my local source. I'm compiling now and will try once I flash. If all goes well I will post a link to the rom until AOKP approves.


Let me know how that works for you, I'm fairly sure I got all of the relevant AVRCP 1.3 meta data stuff merged (w/ bug fixes for quirky cars).. MAP probably won't work, however (and I have no way of testing it).

I'd be happy to work with someone on the MAP stuff if there's interest.


----------



## mightybrick

toebox said:


> Let me know how that works for you, I'm fairly sure I got all of the relevant AVRCP 1.3 meta data stuff merged (w/ bug fixes for quirky cars).. MAP probably won't work, however (and I have no way of testing it).
> 
> I'd be happy to work with someone on the MAP stuff if there's interest.


Fitsnugly pulled your commits from the AOKP gerrit into his AOKP nightly build: http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=aokp&device=toro
It's there for anyone who wants them until they are merged.


----------



## Doahh

Not working for me, 2012 Mazda 3


----------



## toebox

Doahh said:


> Not working for me, 2012 Mazda 3


1. Did you compile this yourself or did you use someone's unofficial build (and which one)?
2. How is bluetooth acting differently from one of the AOKP nightlys ("Unknown" Meta-Data vs. BT-A, etc..)?
3. What is the model number of your radio/deck?


----------



## morbidz

mightybrick said:


> Fitsnugly pulled your commits from the AOKP gerrit into his AOKP nightly build: http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=aokp&device=toro
> It's there for anyone who wants them until they are merged.


Not working in 2012 Acura TL


----------



## Doahh

1) Fitsnugly Nightly
2) Bluetooth works, just still doesn't stream meta-data
3) Stock radio


----------



## _matt

Working great! I'm uploading now

Pioneer p2400bt

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toebox

I'm wondering if fitsnugly grabbed the framework changes, but not the bluez changes...


----------



## morbidz

Can't wait


----------



## mightybrick

toebox said:


> I'm wondering if fitsnugly grabbed the framework changes, but not the bluez changes...


I believe these are the changes that fitsnugly pulled in:
http://protekk.dyndns.org/#/c/2205/
http://protekk.dyndns.org/#/c/2204/
Those are the two that you submitted, correct?


----------



## toebox

mightybrick said:


> I believe these are the changes that fitsnugly pulled in:
> http://protekk.dyndns.org/#/c/2205/
> http://protekk.dyndns.org/#/c/2204/
> Those are the two that you submitted, correct?


That's them, I'm going to flash his build just to make sure it works on my car before I dig into the code too much.


----------



## _matt

Working for me

http://android.mattsimoni.com/aokp_toro_jb-build-1.zip


----------



## toebox

Fitsnugly's build works in my car as well.

For anyone who isn't working, does AOKP M6 work for you?


----------



## morbidz

toebox said:


> Fitsnugly's build works in my car as well.
> 
> For anyone who isn't working, does AOKP M6 work for you?


Jumped on JB before M6 came out but whatever build before M6 worked fine in my car.


----------



## morbidz

_matt said:


> Working for me
> 
> http://android.mattsimoni.com/aokp_toro_jb-build-1.zip


Is it the same as fitsnugly's build?


----------



## _matt

No this is my aokp build with the commits added in.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morbidz

_matt said:


> No this is my aokp build with the commits added in.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


Tried it too. No workie


----------



## toebox

I'll try to look into it over the next couple of days.

There were several changes to BlueZ made in AOSP that I didn't mess with because they didn't look relevant to AVRCP. I may post a build with just the full ICS code to see if that fixes it, you guys will have to help me test since it's working for me!


----------



## Doahh

Yeah neither build works for myself.

Did you have to repair to get it to work, or should it just work right away?


----------



## android06

Works perfectly for me! Pioneer avh p8400bh.
Awesome job toebox! You're my hero man!










p.s. Am i only supposed to flash 7-26 gapps with the fitsnugly's build? i flashed 7-17 that i got from the aokp previews.


----------



## davpel

Once thing to note based upon my experience when AVRCP 1.3 was added to CM and AOKP ICS is that the "standard" doesn't seem that standard. While the ICS build worked great for a bunch of people, I never got song information to appear on my stock Prius radio with any AOKP ICS build on my Galaxy Nexus and I know that many others were in the same boat. I have, however, tested both the Galaxy S3 running stock and the iPhone 4S on my Prius and AVRCP 1.3 functions properly with those devices. So for those of you who can't get fitsnugly's build to work, it may just be your audio receiver and the Bluez code not playing well together.


----------



## mightybrick

toebox said:


> Once thing to note based upon my experience when AVRCP 1.3 was added to CM and AOKP ICS is that the "standard" doesn't seem that standard. While the ICS build worked great for a bunch of people, I never got song information to appear on my stock Prius radio with any AOKP ICS build on my Galaxy Nexus and I know that many others were in the same boat. I have, however, tested both the Galaxy S3 running stock and the iPhone 4S on my Prius and AVRCP 1.3 functions properly with those devices. So for those of you who can't get fitsnugly's build to work, it may just be your audio receiver and the Bluez code not playing well together.


The fitsnugly 7-30 build does not work (metadata) with my JVC head unit. The last build I ran in which it did work was AOKP build 40. I didn't run any AOKP build after that due to the JB leak.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## toebox

I've managed to get the Bluez code from ICS to compile in JB, try this build out.

http://android.toebox.org/aokp/aokp_toro_jb-ICSBluez.zip

Whether or not that works should at least tell me something, so let me know.

Note: I haven't even flashed this build, so I'm not really sure if it boots or what's what







.
Note #2: I don't recommend using this build in any way other than quickly testing bluetooth, restore your nandroid afterwards.
Note #3: Bluetooth meta-data will likely only work in a recent Google Play Music.. not Pandora or any other player.


----------



## mightybrick

toebox said:


> I've managed to get the Bluez code from ICS to compile in JB, try this build out.
> 
> http://android.toebo...jb-ICSBluez.zip
> 
> Whether or not that works should at least tell me something, so let me know.
> 
> Note: I haven't even flashed this build, so I'm not really sure if it boots or what's what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Note #2: I don't recommend using this build in any way other than quickly testing bluetooth, restore your nandroid afterwards.
> Note #3: Bluetooth meta-data will likely only work in a recent Google Play Music.. not Pandora or any other player.


Great! I'll give it a test and report back.

EDIT: link no worky - it times out. Is your site down?


----------



## toebox

mightybrick said:


> EDIT: link no worky - it times out. Is your site down?


Should be up now.

I just flashed it myself, meta-data/controls work for me, but audio comes out of the phone speaker ... At least if you get meta-data that'll tell me *something*.


----------



## morbidz

toebox said:


> Should be up now.
> 
> I just flashed it myself, meta-data/controls work for me, but audio comes out of the phone speaker ... At least if you get meta-data that'll tell me *something*.


Metada is showing using both Google Music and PlayerPro, but like you mentioned the audio is coming out of the phone speaker.


----------



## toebox

morbidz said:


> Metada is showing using both Google Music and PlayerPro, but like you mentioned the audio is coming out of the phone speaker.


Alright, I'm going to have to actually dig in and grok Bluez and figure out what Google changed between ICS->JB.

I'm a linux geek, not a programmer (damn it, Jim!) so this may take me a bit, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## toebox

OK, try this build:

http://android.toebo...o_Aug-02-12.zip

**TORO ONLY.


----------



## morbidz

toebox said:


> OK, try this build:
> 
> http://android.toebo...o_Aug-02-12.zip
> 
> **TORO ONLY.


Perfect!


----------



## toebox

Glad to hear it, I'll get it pushed to Gerrit so people can cherry-pick as soon as I can.


----------



## Snow02

Nice. Thanks for working on this.


----------



## dtbdtb

Hi, completely new at this, but am interested in getting AVRCP 1.3 working since I also have an in-car head unit which takes bluetooth. Is there a process to get it working on a VZW galaxy nexus running Pete's Bugless Beast 7/24 build? Thanks


----------



## morbidz

dtbdtb said:


> Hi, completely new at this, but am interested in getting AVRCP 1.3 working since I also have an in-car head unit which takes bluetooth. Is there a process to get it working on a VZW galaxy nexus running Pete's Bugless Beast 7/24 build? Thanks


flash the ROM posted above


----------



## stargazer

I've noticed with the ROM listed above that AVRCP 1.3 works in the "Music" app that comes with the ROM, but it does not work with anything else (I've tried Google Play and BeyondPod with the Scrobbling option on).

I know the implementation that was in the ICS build of AOKP allowed passing AVRCP information via the Scrobble Droid API. Should that be working with this as well?

Using a Pioneer AVH-P2400 stereo in my car.


----------



## morbidz

I tried with PlayerPro and it works.


----------



## stupid

toebox said:


> Glad to hear it, I'll get it pushed to Gerrit so people can cherry-pick as soon as I can.


Could this be cherry picked to other devices as well? And can you post the link to Gerrit, I really suck at searching in it... :\


----------



## android06

stargazer said:


> I've noticed with the ROM listed above that AVRCP 1.3 works in the "Music" app that comes with the ROM, but it does not work with anything else (I've tried Google Play and BeyondPod with the Scrobbling option on).
> 
> I know the implementation that was in the ICS build of AOKP allowed passing AVRCP information via the Scrobble Droid API. Should that be working with this as well?
> 
> Using a Pioneer AVH-P2400 stereo in my car.


it works for google play for me


----------



## _matt

toebox said:


> Glad to hear it, I'll get it pushed to Gerrit so people can cherry-pick as soon as I can.


Have you been able to get these up, I would like to pick them,


----------



## toebox

Phew... Everyone who was having trouble, try this build:
http://android.toebox.org/aokp/aokp_toro_Aug-04-12.zip



_matt said:


> Have you been able to get these up, I would like to pick them,


I'm not able to push this stuff to gerrit until my manifest change is merged, +1 it if you can:
http://gerrit.sudoservers.com/#/c/2322/

Until then, you can cherry pick from my github fork:
https://github.com/tbriggs/external_bluetooth_bluez/tree/jb
https://github.com/tbriggs/frameworks_base/tree/jb


----------



## toebox

Got the changes up in gerrit so it's a bit easier to build with:
http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/2369/
http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/2370/

Those should fix player issues and some other things. I believe it's a bug-for-bug port of what ICS had (I'll work on fixing those separately).


----------



## morbidz

toebox said:


> Got the changes up in gerrit so it's a bit easier to build with:
> http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/2369/
> http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/2370/
> 
> Those should fix player issues and some other things. I believe it's a bug-for-bug port of what ICS had (I'll work on fixing those separately).


Thanks, are those changes included in the build 2 posts above?


----------



## toebox

morbidz said:


> Thanks, are those changes included in the build 2 posts above?


The Aug-04-12 build above has my newest changes (and is otherwise equivalent to the AOKP 0805 official nightly).


----------



## android06

toebox said:


> The Aug-04-12 build above has my newest changes (and is otherwise equivalent to the AOKP 0805 official nightly).


im on fitsnugly's 8-4 build. avrcp works for me, is it worth flashing this build instead?


----------



## Shadowlore

Ok.. forgive my absolute stupidity.. but how the heck do you determine what app is going to take avrcp priority?? On my phone, Google Music takes priority (even if not running), but on my wife's phone, Pandora seems to take priority.. I can't find out what the heck is making 1 have priority over the other...

oO


----------



## android06

Shadowlore said:


> Ok.. forgive my absolute stupidity.. but how the heck do you determine what app is going to take avrcp priority?? On my phone, Google Music takes priority (even if not running), but on my wife's phone, Pandora seems to take priority.. I can't find out what the heck is making 1 have priority over the other...
> 
> oO


i think its whatever you used last. thats what i noticed at least.


----------



## Shadowlore

android06 said:


> i think its whatever you used last. thats what i noticed at least.


See, I thought that was the case as well.. but no matter what I do, everything on my phone (Toro) seems to default to the Play Music app, and my wife's seems to default to Pandora no matter what we do. (Yet, nothing seems to have defaults associated with it)


----------



## lazyboy0172

Does anyone else's audio system not update automatically with this? I'm using the 8/5 build posted here a few days ago and when I start my music it works and I see the artist/title, but if the song ends and a new one comes up it doesn't change on the display. When I hit "next" it refreshes, showing the song currently playing, then skips, so the title is always 1 song behind what is actually playing. In other words, it's only correct for the very first song, or when I pause the music then hit play again. It only seems to update the display when I interact with the display itself. This is with Microsoft Uvo in a '13 Optima.


----------



## mightybrick

toebox said:


> Phew... Everyone who was having trouble, try this build:
> http://android.toebox.org/aokp/aokp_toro_Aug-04-12.zip
> 
> I'm not able to push this stuff to gerrit until my manifest change is merged, +1 it if you can:
> http://gerrit.sudoservers.com/#/c/2322/
> 
> Until then, you can cherry pick from my github fork:
> https://github.com/tbriggs/external_bluetooth_bluez/tree/jb
> https://github.com/tbriggs/frameworks_base/tree/jb


Would you be willing to submit these to CM's gerrit?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## toebox

Shadowlore said:


> Would you be willing to submit these to CM's gerrit?


I'll look into it later on.


----------



## Shadowlore

toebox said:


> Whichever app last sent an intent takes priority. Pandora does not send intents and should never display meta-data. As far as I've tested, Google Play Music is the only app that does send intents, though there may be others out there.


Hmm, will have to look into this a bit more then... her Pandora DOES show it's "what's playing" data on her car.. haven't tested it in mine yet, however. Wonder if this is more of a difference in stereo head units than anything.


----------



## lazyboy0172

toebox said:


> I haven't heard of this one, which app are you using for music?


Google Play Music, offline music only checked.


----------



## mightybrick

toebox said:


> Whichever app last sent an intent takes priority. Pandora does not send intents and should never display meta-data. As far as I've tested, Google Play Music is the only app that does send intents, though there may be others out there.
> 
> I haven't heard of this one, which app are you using for music?
> 
> I'll look into it later on.


Just to follow up, fitsnugly cherry-picked this into his CM10 build and it works perfectly, so it shouldn't require any changes to be pulled in CM10.


----------



## Roland Stone

Just tested the "cherry picked" 8-6 Toro AOKP on my BMW. I'm pleased to report that song info updated correctly in Google Play, PowerAmp and Amazon Cloud Player and I could switch between those three programs with no updating conflicts.


----------



## toebox

These patches have been merged into AOKP, so the next nightly will have them.

As far as I can tell, it's a bug-for-bug port from ICS. I'm going to take a look at the play status issues this weekend (current time/total time doesn't work), and I may check for pandora intents again.


----------



## mrcantrell

Any way to port this to crespo? Does anyone know if the other devices AOKP include these changes?


----------



## toebox

mrcantrell said:


> Any way to port this to crespo? Does anyone know if the other devices AOKP include these changes?


I haven't tested any other devices, but the code isn't device specific. Any AOKP nightlies past 8-8-12 should include them.


----------



## mrcantrell

toebox said:


> I haven't tested any other devices, but the code isn't device specific. Any AOKP nightlies past 8-8-12 should include them.


I can confirm that they indeed do! Thank you SOOO much for your hard work! This has been the only issue keeping me from JB.


----------



## Roland Stone

Been having some random reboots and also some weirdness with phone calls (phone vibrates when it shoud be ringing, answer and can't hear anyone on the other end.) This is with latest AOKP nightly 8-9-12. Not sure if it relates to AVCRP or not but it seems a likely suspect bwcause this only just started happening with the latest builds.


----------



## toebox

Roland Stone said:


> Been having some random reboots and also some weirdness with phone calls (phone vibrates when it shoud be ringing, answer and can't hear anyone on the other end.) This is with latest AOKP nightly 8-9-12. Not sure if it relates to AVCRP or not but it seems a likely suspect bwcause this only just started happening with the latest builds.


There's been several hundreds of commits since the previous nightly, there's no telling where your issues are coming from









Posting a 'logcat' along with any other relevant info to the AOKP thread is probably your best bet.


----------



## oshea85

toebox said:


> There's been several hundreds of commits since the previous nightly, there's no telling where your issues are coming from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting a 'logcat' along with any other relevant info to the AOKP thread is probably your best bet.


+1. What toebox said. I mean, really now, come on.


----------



## Roland Stone

My apologies, I'm not that technical, I've never tried a "logcat" but I'll try if my issues persist. Today I was streaming to my car Bluetooth from Google Play. Three different times whenever it got about 2.5 minutes into a song at the same moment in the song, the phone rebooted!


----------



## Roland Stone

Even after a full wipe and fresh install, Google Play consistently causes AOKP to crash when streaming a song from the cloud to the car. The crash always occurs about 3 minutes into the song. Can someone try and confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## toebox

Roland Stone said:


> Even after a full wipe and fresh install, Google Play consistently causes AOKP to crash when streaming a song from the cloud to the car. The crash always occurs about 3 minutes into the song. Can someone try and confirm this? Thanks.


I hate to sound like a broken record, but any issues you're having probably has something to do with the many other changes that have been made in AOKP and not these AVRCP changes. You'd be better served posting details of your issues along with a logcat in the main AOKP JB thread.


----------



## morbidz

Roland Stone said:


> Even after a full wipe and fresh install, Google Play consistently causes AOKP to crash when streaming a song from the cloud to the car. The crash always occurs about 3 minutes into the song. Can someone try and confirm this? Thanks.


stream to a BT device that doesn't use AVRCP (bt speaker, headphones) and see if problem persists. Try local music instead of cloud. Again you issue seems unique to your phone/car. Post logcat into AOKP thread


----------



## Roland Stone

Issue not unique to me. Several others are reporting it now with different AOKP builds and also with Xenon. Also the problem doesn't seem to be limited to vehicle, someone else reported it also happens when cloud streaming to any Bluetooth device. And the problem is not with Google Play because the same thing happens with Audiogalaxy. But the good news is that
I SOLVED MY PROBLEM by switching to the latest ECLIPSE with AVCRP 1.3. Hope the other rom developers can figure out what Eclipse is doing right!


----------



## Roland Stone

Tne problem turned out to be with AOKP. Something to do with the music lockscreen and landscape mode. They're fixing it. Sorry for any implication that AVCRP 1.3 was at fault!


----------



## anekdotos

Hmmmmm... Running the latest "Jellybro" CM10 nightly KANG and my stereo says "Unknown" for both Artist and Track. I've tried the stock Music app, Pandora, Grooveshark (Don't know if it supports metadata over BT, though)

Better than before, because it used to not say anything! Strange. I have a Kenwood Excelon KDC-X996
I've never tried it before, so I don't even know if ICS's 1.3 AVRCP worked with my stereo... Maybe I'll check that.

Scratch that, I'm a [email protected]$$ - Works perfectly fine.

Also, Grooveshark does have support, you just have to enable last.fm scrobbling


----------



## wyllic

Eclipse works great on my Alpine HU with AVRCP. Tested today, streamed music over BT the entire way to work without a single hiccup


----------



## mightybrick

I saw you got this merged into CM10. Great work, and thank you!


----------



## morbidz

Any idea how to disable screen-on every time you skip the track using car's stereo controls?


----------



## toebox

morbidz said:


> Any idea how to disable screen-on every time you skip the track using car's stereo controls?


This isn't happening for me, which app are you using, does it happen in other apps as well?


----------



## morbidz

toebox said:


> This isn't happening for me, which app are you using, does it happen in other apps as well?


I tried PlayerPro, winamp, poweramp, mixzing. Which build are you running?
I tried messing with files in /system/usr/keylayout/ to no avail.


----------



## morbidz

So it seems that when the phone is locked music change doesn't wake the screen. But when I just turn off the screen and change tracks it does. I guess I'll just set it to auto lock sooner.


----------



## AFK_47

Pandora doesn't seem to have added support for Metadata yet, so until they do, you can add it yourself:

https://github.com/loganakamatsu/PandoraAVRCP

You'll have to patch their app, which probably isn't legal but it's not like you're stealing service.


----------

